# Tests



## E2horsecrzy4u (Aug 19, 2003)

Hey, I just found out that i have to have a colonoscopy. I'm not worried about the procedure at all. What im worried about is the night before i have to take this medicine that makes you clean out your bowls. I have IBSD and I'm scared that it will hurt. Can someone tell me what to expect. Thanks, Emily


----------



## charlie.B (Apr 6, 2003)

if IBSD means you suffer by having to go to the toliet all the time, then thats what i have got to,the things they gave me before the colonoscopy.was a load of tabelts and some powder i had to put in water to drink this was all suppost to empty my bowels, but with me it only had a little affect but i think my bowels were mostly empty any way, it didnt hurt me at all so dont worry, the only bad side is that powdered water laxitive really really tastes bad


----------



## Pocahontas425 (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi -- I had a colonoscopy about 1 yr and a 1/2 ago. It is not painful. They gave me Fleet Phospha-Soda -- I drank 1 tea spoon, and chased it down with a tall glass of water. It takes 45 minutes or so to work. Once it works, whatever is in your intestines liquifys without pain - no cramps or anything. It just comes out. You'll be fine -- just a little hungry! I also noticed that I had the feeling of having to go to the bathroom the next day - without pain. Since my intestines and stomach was empty -- nothing happened.Good Luck!Leslie


----------



## E2horsecrzy4u (Aug 19, 2003)

Thank you very much! I was so worried about it! Take care!


----------

